# How much ammo do you have?



## camaro*73

I was just wondering who has the most ammo. 

I have:
950 rounds of .40S&W
950 rounds of 9mm
200 rounds of .38 Special
200 rounds of .357 Magnum
50 rounds .357 Sig
250 rounds of .380acp
800 rounds of .22lr
50 rounds of .45lc
50 rounds of .410

3500 rounds total.

That includes FMJ and JHP.






------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Frank45

I used to have alot but the cost is taking it's toll. 200 45acp,200 9mm ,900 22, 35 10ga. 50 12ga. 400 44 mag. and 200 357 mag. Thats it.Popcornsmilie


----------



## recoilguy

More then I can shoot iin an hour for sure.

But on me right now I have 1 in the tube, 6 in the mag and 8 in the spare mag. Those are the most important rounds right now.............

RCG


----------



## cougartex

1500 rounds 9mm
600 rounds .45
200 rounds .357 Magnum
500 rounds .22lr


----------



## dosborn

I don't want to count it all. 

You can never have enough.


----------



## bruce333

dosborn said:


> I don't want to count it all.
> 
> You can never have enough.


yeah, I haven't counted for a while now.

Just guessing, at least 1000 in each handgun caliber. Probably just under 1000 in each rifle caliber. With 12 different calibers, I bet close to 10000 total. Not counting shotgun (<100 rounds).


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Not sure exactly. Between 22lr,9mm.38 special,357 magnum, 40S&W,20 gauge, 12 gauge, 7.62X39. I am guessing around 8,000 rounds.


So to tell you the truth........NOT NEARLY ENOUGH.:smt033


----------



## Freedom1911

Don't know right off the top exactly how much of what. But I don't have nearly enough.
200 rounds per trip to the range. Ammo supplies drop fast.

5-10-11
Down to a few Shot shells, probably a little over 2000 22lr and just what I have in my 9mm.
9mm is available around here but the prices still are unreasonably high. Some higher than 16.00 almost 17 a box for 50 rounds.
Once in a blue moon you will find WalMart with the 10 dollar boxes but even they are getting stupid with the price of WWB 15.00 a box of 50.


----------



## Hollander

Approximately - 2400 rds 9mm, 400 rds 38sp, 400 rds .40, 4500 rds 22lr. Probably will start adding 9mm soon again. Cannot seem to find 38sp though. Ammo is sort of like guns - never enough.


----------



## Hiram25

I've got several boxes of shells for 12ga. and the same for a 20ga. About 50 for my .38 and about 400 for my 40.:smt1099


----------



## Gunners_Mate

back home, none

here, however, I've got well over 10k of each .50 cal, .308, and several thousand rounds of .223 and 9mm. granted, it's not really "mine" so I haven't voted


----------



## Hunter08

I currently have:

.22LR--750
.9mm -- 250
.45acp -- 750
12 Gauge -- 50

Totaling -- 1800 rounds.

However, I buy whenever I can get .45 acp, so that number changes...


----------



## Brydawg

About 1000 .22 LR
100- .308
500- 12 ga. Steel Shot
200- 12 ga. Lead Shot
50- Misc. 12 Ga. Slugs and Buckshot
300- .38 Special
200- .357 Target loads
100- .357 Personal Protection loads
500- .40 cal. Target loads
20- .40 cal. Critical Defense
50- .357 SIG
... and approximately 300 rounds of Black powder loads for my 3 Smoke Poles.

Wow,,, thats more than I thought I had, but less than I'd like to have...

... oh yea,,,, and 6 newly purchased .40 cal. snap caps.....


----------



## Allterrain

800 9mm
1000 45acp
140 30-30
120 270 mag
150 20gauge
100 12 guage
100 243
300 22LR

But number goes up and down all the time.


----------



## falchunt

*Spy!*

What, do you work for the government???? I'm not tellin! :smt110


----------



## camaro*73

SHHHHHH!

It's top secret! :smt018









------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Teuthis

In the first place, why tell the world, in a public forum, what you have; guns or ammo? Do you not think that anti-gunners are monitoring such forums as these, and taking names? Mentioning a new gun that you bought is one thing. But listing one's entire forearms collection, and now the obsessive amount of ammunition one has stashed away, are not, in my opinion, wise actions. 

And how much stockpiling is based on paranoia, obsession and massive insecurity? Are we all waiting for the great shootout with terrorist invaders? Or the complete breakdown of society, as in some science fiction novel? Don't worry; I feel the urge too. But that urge, uncontrolled, is why we cannot purchase ammunition normally in the stores any more. 

That urge, unfulfilled, is also why so many myriads of people have gotten into handloading; people who do not really want to enjoy it is an experimental, and satisfying hobby; thus people who are not good or even safe at it; but who merely want to have access to more, stockpiled ammunition. That is why we have such difficulty getting powders and primers, not to mention brass. 

We should be asking, "How much is enough?"


----------



## camaro*73

Teuthis said:


> In the first place, why tell the world, in a public forum, what you have; guns or ammo? Do you not think that anti-gunners are monitoring such forums as these, and taking names? Mentioning a new gun that you bought is one thing. But listing one's entire forearms collection, and now the obsessive amount of ammunition one has stashed away, are not, in my opinion, wise actions.
> 
> And how much stockpiling is based on paranoia, obsession and massive insecurity? Are we all waiting for the great shootout with terrorist invaders? Or the complete breakdown of society, as in some science fiction novel? Don't worry; I feel the urge too. But that urge, uncontrolled, is why we cannot purchase ammunition normally in the stores any more.
> 
> That urge, unfulfilled, is also why so many myriads of people have gotten into handloading; people who do not really want to enjoy it is an experimental, and satisfying hobby; thus people who are not good or even safe at it; but who merely want to have access to more, stockpiled ammunition. That is why we have such difficulty getting powders and primers, not to mention brass.
> 
> We should be asking, "How much is enough?"


First of all, they do not know who I am here. They just know that I am 1 more gun nut out of a 100,000 or more other gun nuts that live in Dallas. They see how much I buy or spend anyway everytime they run a background check on me and when I use my credit/debit card for gun or ammo purchases. No big deal. No way around it unless you just deal with cash and buy guns from individuals.

Second of all, I don't buy a bunch of ammo and just sit on it. I use it at the range often. If I see it cheap, I will buy a lot of it. But I also shoot a lot of it. I do agree with you that most people think they are waiting for that great shootout and think they need to stock up as much as they can before they go to a war that will never happen. I have never believed in that. I just like to go to the range and shoot. The main reason why ammo is so hard to find most of the time is just supply and demand. There are a lot more people with guns now then there use to be and the ammo companies just can't keep up. Look at how many more CCL's are out there now compaired to last year. People need ammo for practice.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Brydawg

Camaro 73, Good reply to Teuthis.:smt023

I've been watching this thread just waiting for his type of response. I knew it was just a matter of time.

My ammo purchases aren't made out of "Obsession", "Paranoia", or "Massive Insecurity". I'm an avid Waterfowler, Deer Hunter, Small game of all kinds, and target shooting.
I grew up with guns and will always have guns, so I may as well be as proficient with all of them as possible. That means practicing, that means buying ammo, and I will continue to do so until I legally can't or just plain get too old to do it anymore.:numbchuck:


----------



## Allterrain

I agree with Camaro73 also. I could care less who knows how much ammo I have or what kind of guns I own. I dont hoard ammo or guns but shoot regularly and my ammo stash (what little it is) regularly goes to near zero and then I go purchase more when I find it cheep and available. Also, just because people post on forums doesnt mean that they are totally telling the truth. I'm sure some guys post they have more ammo and guns than they actually do to make them look cool and I'm sure some post less than what they have because of fear of the government coming to there house and seizing up there ammo or guns and putting them on some sort of watch list. Personally I dont think that way. If you want to know how much ammo I keep, I dont mind telling you. Sounds like a honest question to me!


----------



## buck

Loaded centerfire Handgun ammo, in 5 different calibers......in the neighborhood of 4000 rounds.

Have components on hand to reload probably twice that much.


----------



## Teuthis

A common error of human perception is to focus inwards, on one's own thoughts and actions, and then to deny, instead of looking at an overview. The overview shouts loudly that people are hoarding ammunition. Remember that there was also a run on handguns for almost a year before everyone got what they wanted. Prior to Obama's election, black rifles were proliferate. Suddenly not one was to be found. 

If a vast number of people were not hoarding, and caching ammunition, we would not be having the shortages that are not nationwide in most calibers of handgun; as well as many rifle calibers and shotguns. Whether an individual on this forum is or is not hoarding, a significant percentage of shooting people are. I have spoken with individuals who have over well 100,000 rounds of various ammunition "stashed" away, over and above what they use for shooting. Perhaps those people who are actually stockpiling ammunition, even on this forum, are clever enough not to tell anyone online?

It is true that there has been a massive surge in people wanting to possess and bear arms. Nothing could be better than that for us all. But those people alone would not deplete the stores of ammunition if normal amounts were being purchased. There was a time, pre-Obama, when this was occuring and the shelves still held excesses in all calibers; as well as handloading supplies in adundance. I watched the change take place and the shelves become empty from Obama Fear. 

The sudden proliferation of handloaders is not simply a huge number of people having the same idea at the same time, and desiring to become handloading hobbyists. Those numbers did not exist before Obama was elected. They have masively spiked only since that time. A reasonable assessment is that, from many admissions in shooting forums, that they are seeking a sure source of ammuntion. That can be a good thing in the long term, if people continue to hand load. 

But now, so many do not even bother to purchase manuals, or refer to them online. They naively ask others in forums for load recipes. They have none of the spirit of experimentation, using the manuals. In the past, the vast majority of handloaders may have been hobbyists, such as ourselves; and perhaps needed, as some of us did, to load for financial purposes because they shot so many rounds. But that has changed in the past year. A vast number of newcomers are not of that mindset. In the past, how many of us who enjoyed handloading for multiple reasons, had at least half a dozen manuals and books of our own, written recipes? My original point was simply that a large number of new handloaders got into the hobby from a desire to "hoard" ammunition; to assure a supply in the presumed coming of the end of the world as we know it. 

It is needless to debate a precise definition of the word "stashed". It could mean what one has in one's back pocket or buried in the back yard. But a huge number of people in this country now have a huge amount of ammuntion "stashed" away somewhere. That is obsessive. Obsession is one of our primary human traits anyway. Males have a common obsession about collecting; firearms, stamps, autos, etc. Not much stimuluis is required to make us obsessive. 

As for me, I do not intend to tell the world how many weapons I have; nor do I intend to tell how much ammunition I possess in a public forum. Am I hoarding and clever? Or am I not hoarding and resentful? Who knows?


----------



## protectmyfamily

Not enough!!!


----------



## falchunt

*Woops *

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

Sorry everyone, I didn't mean to open a $hit $torm.


----------



## camaro*73

falchunt said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> Sorry everyone, I didn't mean to open a $hit $torm.


It's all good. Everyone is entitled to there own opinion and freedom of speech. No harm done. We all may not agree with what Teuthis has said but he has made some good points. One of the many reasons why we are on these message boards is so we can express our feelings and give our own opinions on these matters.:smt1099


----------



## Dredd

I'm still buying more, but I have over 5,000 rounds between 3 calibers. 9mm, .40SW, .45ACP


----------



## Dredd

Teuthis said:


> In the first place, why tell the world, in a public forum, what you have; guns or ammo? Do you not think that anti-gunners are monitoring such forums as these, and taking names? Mentioning a new gun that you bought is one thing. But listing one's entire forearms collection, and now the obsessive amount of ammunition one has stashed away, are not, in my opinion, wise actions.
> 
> And how much stockpiling is based on paranoia, obsession and massive insecurity? Are we all waiting for the great shootout with terrorist invaders? Or the complete breakdown of society, as in some science fiction novel? Don't worry; I feel the urge too. But that urge, uncontrolled, is why we cannot purchase ammunition normally in the stores any more.
> 
> That urge, unfulfilled, is also why so many myriads of people have gotten into handloading; people who do not really want to enjoy it is an experimental, and satisfying hobby; thus people who are not good or even safe at it; but who merely want to have access to more, stockpiled ammunition. That is why we have such difficulty getting powders and primers, not to mention brass.
> 
> We should be asking, "How much is enough?"


1) Internet is anonymous
2) There's nothing legally binding or prohibitive about how much you can have ammo or firearm wise. If I want 500 guns and 5,000 rounds for each then there is nothing that says I cannot have it. I'm sure people who reload have MUCH more than you'd think.
3) Waiting for breakdown of society? Are you Ms. Brady in disguize? j/k of course but really do you not feel that saying something like that sounds silly? We buy guns for different reasons. Defense, recreation, hunting among them. None of which have anything to do with waiting for the zombies.
4) There is no such thing as enough.

Did you ever stop to think that I and others are buying ammo when we can find it because prices are always going up? Also in case certain calibers become VERY hard to come by? Those are just a few reasons many people buy more than they're going to shoot in a day.


----------



## leifglock

bruce333 said:


> yeah, I haven't counted for a while now.
> 
> Just guessing, at least 1000 in each handgun caliber. Probably just under 1000 in each rifle caliber. With 12 different calibers, I bet close to 10000 total. Not counting shotgun (<100 rounds).


My 4 ammo cans under the bed in the guest room drives my wife crazy. If I had an ammo ROOM she would certainly leave me.


----------



## AirForceShooter

Not enough for hurricane season.
I'll take a run up to N.C. and stock up

AFS


----------



## Defender3

Lots and lots for the .223, lots for the AK, lots for the 22lrs, but not as much .45 as I'd like. Probably around 10,000rds.


----------



## TheReaper

Thanks to the ammo shortage now I have a lot. I have a dresser drawer full of pistol ammo and plenty of rifle and shotgun ammo scattered around the house.


----------



## twomode

I've always thought it foolish to post pictures of my weapon(s), post answers to questions like these but I've always been a private type of person. My gun details are my business and my business alone. Those of you who think places like this are not observed I think are making a mistake. Call me paranoid or whatever you want, my biz is my biz.

I think it would be a better idea to keep details like this to yourself. JMO, no desire to start an issue here.


----------



## mtn.shooter

I, sadly, have a grand total of 45 rounds of 9mm lugers.  Those will be gone before the sun goes down.


----------



## unpecador

mtn.shooter said:


> I, sadly, have a grand total of 45 rounds of 9mm lugers.  Those will be gone before the sun goes down.


Look on the bright side, at least you'll be shooting some today, not me. However, I do have a few hundred 9mm rounds awaiting consumption and a few hundred more on the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poink88

Just bought me a Browning Buck Mark today and along with it came home 3,000 rounds of 22LR ammo for CHEAP!!!! (compared to other calibers).

Now we (me & my wife) can shoot as much as we want w/o breaking the bank.


----------



## James NM

Lots


----------



## js

James NM said:


> Lots


this... :smt023


----------



## MorganOverlook

I've got a couple of hundred rounds of defense ammo on hand and about 800 rounds of range ammo.

All of it's .380 Winchester USA or Speer.


----------



## VietVet68

falchunt said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> Sorry everyone, I didn't mean to open a $hit $torm.


It's OK, not your fault that other people feel the need to judge others based on their moral compass, it's pointless.
I think your question is a good one because it makes you take a look at your inventory and know what you've got and to see if you're in the same ballpark as others or if you're out of whack. Having 10,000 rounds of 9mm might be a bit excessive ya' know?


----------



## crazy charlie

Never can have too much ammo!


----------



## Shipwreck

crazy charlie said:


> Never can have too much ammo!


Word! :draw:


----------



## sig225

Enough to live comfortably ...... :snipe:


----------



## ScottChapin

Almost enough to live comfortably. :anim_lol:

(blue bar)


----------



## deadeyedoc

1200 rounds 9mm
1000 rounds 38 special 
250 rounds 45 ACP
100 rounds 45 ACP, Powerball
200 rounds 380
50 rounds 357 +P
400 rounds 5.7 x 28 mm
+
800 rounds 223
100 shells 12 G 00 buck, 
Enough for the weekend anyway


----------



## toopercentmlk

My rule of thumb is to maintain a minimum of 1000rds reserve of all handgun calibers not including defense ammo, .45acp and 9mm in my case, and 1000rds of necessary rifle calibers, 5.56, x39 and a few thousand .22lr since that's what goes quickest depending on how any days off I have . But I rarely follow this rule.


----------



## bayhawk2

No you didn't open a can of whatever.Legit questions and answers in this thread.
Definitely the Obama scare put everyone in the gun shops around the Nation.
Grabbing anything in sight."The sky is falling" theory.By doing so,the supply could not keep
up with the demand.Remember the gas shortage of the 70's?Oops I'm giving up my age.
There was no gas shortage.It was all a scare tactic.We,yes we,topped off our gas tanks every chance we got.Sat in lines with our tanks 3/4 full.Same with ammo.We are topping off our supply whenever we find a store with ammn the gas scare,we realized it was panic.Once we quit
buying gas like it was going to be gone tomorrow?The supply came back to norm.I forgot to mention price.Oh yes the price of gas went sky high.A lot of price gouging went on.Same with
Ammo and firearms.When demand is high?What do you think?O.K.My 2 cents worth.


----------



## bayhawk2

P.S..I have 9 handguns.Along with about 1200 Rds. of Ammo.I know that's not enough,but .


----------



## brucear

*In my bunker*

8500 9mm
8500 45acp
8000 30/30
8500 308
25 cases 12 gauge
20 cases 20 gauge
10500 22lr
5000 243
8000 30/06
4500 45/70
:smt083 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## bayhawk2

Bunker?You used the right word alright.So that's where all the ammo went.


----------



## badbob38

*Ammo*

I cannot keep ammo, It keeps jumping out of my guns. But I still pick up my brass, my grand-daddy told me that the day will come when you cannot find brass. I think of him evertime I see those throw away hulls. badbob38


----------



## nil

damn guys you goin to war or something?:mrgreen:
only got

400 .45acp
400 9mm
80 .22s


----------



## von buck

A quick question for you guys with hundreds of rounds for each gun. If that defensive, practice/plinking or a mixture of both?

Andy


----------



## Overkill0084

von buck said:


> A quick question for you guys with hundreds of rounds for each gun. If that defensive, practice/plinking or a mixture of both?
> 
> Andy


Yes. All of the above.

In reference to the original question: 
I reload everything I shoot except for 7.62x39, (I will eventually at least get the required stuff on hand to do it too.) I usually have several hundred of each caliber on hand ready to shoot, but I can load a bunch more should the need arise. .22s, I usually have several bricks handy.


----------



## HK Dan

When it comes to questions like this, I usually answer, politely "My Grandfather lived to be 103 years old."

Generally the response would be, in this context, "Is that because he kept a lot of ammo in his safe?"

My response would be "No, that's because he knew how to mind his own business."

LOLOLOLOL
Dan


----------



## johnmed3

I' have 370 .40 S&W.

100 .357 auto (sig).

300 .45 ACP.


----------



## Springfield Armory

In complete estimation,i have about 4000 in .45 acp jhp,about 2500 in 5.56/. 223,2500 in various 12 gauge bird,buck and slugs.And maybe 20 in .22 lr,. 22 mag, .38, ,380. 9mm, .40, .308,30-06, .243, .410 shot, 20 gauge,16 gauge,28 gauge, .45 gap, .357 sig, .357 mag, .44 magnum, .45 colt, .460 and .500.

Even though i only have guns chambered for .45 auto,5.56 and 12 gauge,i always have friends who need to borrow ammo from time to time.


----------



## MoMan

I jumped to conclusions on this one, I answered 0-500.
I forgot the rifle ammo.
7.62x54R - 880 rounds
7.62x39 - 600 rounds
22lr - 1200 rounds
12ga - 150 rounds
20ga - 75 rounds

So as you can see I was a little quick!! Not that I haven't heard that before!! :anim_lol:

MO:smt1099


----------



## clockworkjon

100 rounds of .22lr baby! What can I say, I'm broke! I don't bother stocking up because I'm not too concerned about a shortage or price hike of .22lr anytime soon. If it doubled in price it would still be less per round than anything else. After my next gun purchase though I'm adding ammo to my weekly grocery list whether I'm going to the range or not. I figure if I regularly buy a box or two I won't notice the dent in my wallet as much and I won't run out all the time.


----------



## nvdesert

I usually have between 500 and 1500 rounds on hand between the three calibers that I use. Actually I just got back from Wallymart with 5 - 100 round value packs of Winchester white box .45ACP. As much of this stuff as I've been going through, I better start my reloading career soon. This is turning out to be one expensive sport.


----------



## Scorpion8

7.62x39: 2,500
.223: 1,000
5.45x39: 1,000
9mm: 500
22LR: 800
All others: many boxes


----------



## buckler

why is this topic of interest to anyone? bragging rights, or what? does .22lr count? so you've got a few grand to waste on such things, instead of just lead, molds, reloading gear and components? So what?


----------



## VietVet68

buckler said:


> why is this topic of interest to anyone? bragging rights, or what? does .22lr count? so you've got a few grand to waste on such things, instead of just lead, molds, reloading gear and components? So what?


To the OP, it might indicate how threatened people feel. It may also provide information to be analyzed for use in a marketing program. Don't forget that we live on acountry that has to "keep up with the Jones's?".


----------



## jakeleinen1

700+ 9mm

There are 4 9mms i own 

Hoping to add .45's or .40's soon


----------



## berettatoter

Never have enough. Its like my sister and her shoe thing she has going on. She has over thirty pairs of shoes - I have close to, well, not enough ammo. Never enough.


----------



## recoilguy

That is Hilarious!!!!!

Nicely played

RCG


----------



## firemanjones

I was aiming for 1000 rounds in 9mm until I saw Cabella's sale on S&B with $20. instant cash off for orders over $150. So I purchased 16 boxes at $9.99 plus I think $16 S&H less $20.
Now I am trying to get my stash to 2000 rounds of 9mm.
1700 9mm
750 .380
2160 .22


----------



## DWARREN123

A whole lot!


----------



## Arqueous

Only about 120 rounds for my 30/30 rifle and about 300 for my 22lr. Just getting started though...check back next year and I guarantee 10000+ and several more calibers!!!


----------



## prof_fate

22LR - 1200 ish I"m guessing
30-30 - about 75
9mm - about 400 but plan on reloading soon so that'll add 1000

Do pellets and BBs count? Arrows? Rocks for the slingshot? :mrgreen:


----------



## ROGRRR

I have 3 rules on ammo.

Rule number 1 - you can never have enough ammo.

Rule number 2 - you can never have too much ammo.

Rule number 3 - go back and re-read all the above.

These rules apply to guns, too....


----------



## Spydesense

22LR- 1300 rnds
9 mm- 400 rnds
40 cal- 400 rnds
45 ACP-300 rnds
223- 1500 rnds


----------



## Ricky59

1200 of .45 acp for my 1911 & XD
500 9mm for my Kahr PM9 
600 .380 acp for my LCP

9mm is the hardest to keep in stock ..
Its my newest gun I own ...


----------



## scooter

Remember that lil dustup in grenada a while back.....I furnished the ammo for that .....got enough left to do it again:smt033

Actually I have enough that lack of ammo wont be why I am "retired"!


----------



## Blade

I have a rather large supply of ammo on hand. But I don't think of it so much as hoarding. Not in the sense that I'm one of those survivalist types who is looking to make a stand at the Alamo when the world falls apart. But several years back, we went through a period when ammo was hard to find, and I let myself get caught short. There were a couple of times that I was down to 1 or 2 boxes of ammo left in the house because of the shortages. I vowed not to get caught in that situation again. So once ammo became available once again, I started stocking up.


----------



## scooter

Teuthis said:


> We should be asking, "How much is enough?"


Kinda sounds like obama saying we earn too much..How much is enough??
One thing zips right over your head here....when they figure out they cant stop gun sales they can try to regulate ammo manufacturers out of business (like 100 watt bulbs) and if you're not prepared before hand then what ???


----------



## ngzcaz

Teuthis said:


> As for me, I do not intend to tell the world how many weapons I have; nor do I intend to tell how much ammunition I possess in a public forum. Am I hoarding and clever? Or am I not hoarding and resentful? Who knows?


 Nor does anyone care :numbchuck: And with an answer like that you'd be the first one to be checked ................... I have a couple hundred 9mm, .38's, shotgun shells, and about 10,000 rds of .22 which will be THE caliber to have if the crap hits the fan. :watching:


----------



## kj4963

I just bought a 1000rds of 7.62x39, So somewhere around 3500 rds right now.


----------



## BCGUNCOLL

im not sure my EXACT total of ammo.however, i had right at 3,000 rounds of 7.62x39, 600rounds of 9mm, 300rounds of .45acp, 600 rounds of .357 magnum, 500rounds of .223,450rounds of 10mm, 500rounds of .32long,.32h&r magnum,and .327magnum togather, 250rounds of .308, 500rounds of .30-.30win.,150rounds of 12gauge, 100rounds of 20gauge,350rounds of .17rem.fireball.

these numbers were as of my last count or scanning of ammo boxes.i dont shoot my rifles as much as my pistols. these numbers arent counting rimfire either. i guess this qualifies me for the 5001-10000 amount. ive been stockpiling this ammo for probably 8 years.


----------



## sonja

Gee, I still have a fair amount of ammo. Not as much as I had when it was much less expensive, but enough for now. I honestly do not know exactly how much. I haven't bought any 9mm or 45 ACP for a while. Have been shooting on a regular basis. Saving brass. I've also been running through some of my old aluminum cased stuff. In fact, I still have some Blazer Aluminum Cased 9mm 115 grain Hollow points -- I know they have not made that for some years.

So, how much? Don't know - but, not enough.


----------



## MikeyMike

sonja said:


> Gee, I still have a fair amount of ammo. Not as much as I had when it was much less expensive, but enough for now. I honestly do not know exactly how much. I haven't bought any 9mm or 45 ACP for a while. Have been shooting on a regular basis. Saving brass. I've also been running through some of my old aluminum cased stuff. In fact, I still have some Blazer Aluminum Cased 9mm 115 grain Hollow points -- I know they have not made that for some years.
> 
> So, how much? Don't know - but, not enough.


Good answer!!!!!


----------



## usmcj

The local volunteer fire department has told me that if there's a fire in my gun room, it's gonna burn......


----------



## T5ammo

Seeing I am a commercial loader and have to have plenty of ammo in stock for when orders come in, I have a large amount on hand lol 
9mm 25,000
.40 18,000
.45 14,000
and my personal carry .45 2,500

I dont mind if people know what I have but they have to understand, I sell it, so sure i'm going to have it on hand!


----------



## Jammersix

I'd be more impressed with rounds downrange.


----------



## VNvet

I have not read each post, but why do you what to know?

You know, you remind me of the Network News Agencies doing an interview: *General Jones, will you tell us what your plans are to get the upper hand of the enemy and to put them out of business?* Yeh! Put that on the Evening News. Go ahead, and let every one know AH.

We know you can see who posted what as a reply to your question. Sorry OP, but I'm not telling you anything but "enough, I hope is enough", be than one box or a thousand boxes. Now, send in your information to your Boss. Oh, tell him to KMA.

Hey, I hope you know my reply is all in fun and is all BS.

Vv


----------



## gregaarmsco

I've only been collecting for about 8 years, but I buy between 15,000 and 20,000 rounds of various calibers per year. Mostly to satisfy my target shooting obsession. Im out on the range 4 to 5 times per week. (Most people think im crazy but its just my favorite hobby.  ) Last time I organized my ammo closet (about 2 months ago) I counted 67,200 rounds. 


( btw... im not preparing for the end of the world or when terrorist invade or when society goes haywire. I just like to explode clay pigons and put holes in stupid little pieces of paper. Im not planning to have a mass killing spree either! just wanted to clarify that to the people that think im crazy and a threat to society for having that much ammo.)


----------



## papahawk

none of your buisness


----------



## Gunners_Mate

not enough.


----------



## Coyotemoon

Probably around 1500 loaded and enough bullets, powder and primers, brass to load another 2000 or so.


----------



## thndrchiken

Between pistol and rifle ammo easily over 6k rds.


----------



## skullfr

Well right now not a whole lot.I looked at buying in bulk to save onmy ammo.Kinda like going to a wholesale store for other type items.In my case by purchasing in 500 count lots I save 8 bucks per box.As all in the gulf coast regions know having a good stash of emergecy items is just common sense.It is a real world SHTF scenario.I want to be able to have on hand a 1000 rounds for all weapons kept in a vacum sealed pouch with dessicant packs in a sealed can.I try and keep a spare box in the cars console also.If anyone that shoots alot,the cost can be prohibitive sometimes,but that is true with any hobby.I use to spend all my spare time and money on a mudhole truck.I would spend all my cash and time during the week on my truck to load up fri. night and on sat.tear it up on a bounty hole or just ripping through the ruts.It couldnt even be on the streets legally But it brought me more joy.This interest has the added benefit of being able to protect yourself and family.


----------



## waross

I just did an inventory of all my ammo recently and found that I might need a few more .44 mag rounds for the lever action and some more 12 gauge shells and definitely need some more .380. But was good on all my rifle rounds, and on other handgun rounds. What surprised me was I realized I still had around 800 rounds of 9mm and I don't own a 9mm handgun anymore. LOL. So I got a bunch of surplus 9mm that I am looking to get rid of so that I can get other rounds.


----------



## ejfalvo

Switched over all firearms to 45ACP inc the carbine. Easier to stock and at one time, easy to find.


----------



## MSG_Glenn

I don't have anywhere near enough & can't find any locally. I have 100 rounds of FMJ practice ammo & 70 rounds of HP. I'm waiting for a new M&P40C to arrive & when it gets here I'd like to put at least 250 rounds through it before I'll feel comfortable carrying it. Doesn't look like that's going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## paratrooper

All I can say is that there comes a point when you stop counting rounds, and start keeping track of pounds. 

And yes, I'm there. :mrgreen:


----------



## guardrail

Not enough, apparently, I keep buying more.


----------



## nbk13nw

Lol +1


----------



## BigCityChief

paratrooper said:


> All I can say is that there comes a point when you stop counting rounds, and start keeping track of pounds.
> 
> And yes, I'm there. :mrgreen:


Me too!


----------



## guardrail

500 more than an hour ago. Thanks Slickguns.


----------



## chuckscap

1000 rounds of 45 ACP with loading components for another 4000 (didn't count that)
800 rounds of 9mm
700 rounds of 270 Win and 270 Weatherby
300 rounds of 375 Weatherby
100 rounds of 416 Rem
300 rounds of 500 Jeffery

Not enough!


----------



## Bigbites

*I have 50 FMJ 9mm and 20 rounds of HP 9mm

I WIN!!

lol just kidding.. maybe I can win for LEAST amount?*


----------



## JMessmer

About 200 less than yesterday.


----------



## XD40inAVL

usmcj said:


> The local volunteer fire department has told me that if there's a fire in my gun room, it's gonna burn......


I was a volunteer firefighter for 31 years. Been in a number of house fires were ammo was present, and most of the time nothing happens. Sometimes we would hear some ammo cooking off, but it's typically harmless.

A lot depends on where it is stored, on the floor or a low shelf, in cans, or just in the original box is fine. Unless the structure is collapsing it never gets hot enough. In a house fire the temp difference between knee level and head level can be 800 - 1000 degrees. Of course a lot of people keep the ammo on a high shelf (out of reach for the kiddies) and that frequently does cook off. I have some souvenir brass from some .303 shells that went off right above my head.

The hazard from ammo cooking off is not the bullet, but the brass. The bullet doesn't go far at all, but the brass ruptures and goes flying around, and if you are close enough, your tidie whities take a hit.

Now loaders and black powder shooters with 1 lb and 5 lb cans, that's a different story.


----------



## XD40inAVL

Received some new ammo cans today, so time for inventory and reorganize. 

Only have hand guns, but have 
1300 .22LR
2250 .40S&W
2500 9mm

Not including ammo in range bags, in mags, partial boxes.

We go to the range at least once a week, and this is just buffer inventory to be able to remain proficient and even improve. I'm watching for a deal all the time, and if I find a good price I order.


----------



## Broondog

i just did a quick survey of the gun room and figure i have somewhere between 2rds and 2,000,000,000rds, so i'm better off than out and just a bit shy of DHS.


----------



## stlbob

Okay just so we are all clear i have ALWAYS kept a lot of ammo.Since the ammo panic i have bought none,so my levels effect no one.That being said.

.22 3K or so 1K in target ammo
.38 special 500
9 mm 500 fmj 115grn +p+ 500
.40 1500 800 HP 600fmj
.357 sig 2500
.45 acp 500 rounds..yeah when the skys stops falling im going to pick some up
.380 acp 300..same thing here
7.62x54r 3500
12ga 500 most 00buck 200 rest slugs


----------



## JohnFM

I've been sorta kinda browsing through these forums for a while.
When I saw this thread, which id similar to a lot of others at other sites, I decided to register so I could make a comment.
How much ammo people keep on hand seems to vary a lot by how long a person has been shooting, what they shoot, and how often they shoot.
I've been shooting for a long time and since I live in a pretty remote area, my yard is my range and shoot out to around 1500 yards if I want to. Plus I've reload everything I have but rimfire and have been reloading for over 50 years.
I see a few guys who list stuff right down to the number of specific cartridges, whew. I ain't that organized.
I can guess to within a few thousand on some, within a few hundred on others.
When the weather is nice I can go through a lot and how much I keep up with the reloading shapes just how much I have on hand.
Main thing is, folks should try and keep enough on hand to at least take care of their shooting needs for a few months so they don't get stuck with total outages or high prices like is going on now.
I feel sorry for those who like to shoot and either reload but didn't keep enough components on hand or buy factory ammo and now just can't find the stuff.


----------



## Tapoli

Enough for one wave of zombie attack.


----------



## campbed

9mm FMJ = 2750
22LR = 3350
All used for range work. Run 200rds of each per month.
Restock level = 1500 for each (i.e. always keeping at least 1 years worth of inventory in hand)


----------



## Trev1337

My buddy and I counted his today and we came up with about 1,500 rounds of .45, 2,500 rounds of .40, and over 1,000 rounds of different types of .22, 500 rounds of .338, and 250 assorted shotgun shells.


----------



## guardrail

880 more than yesterday.


----------



## paulm777

9mm 500 rounds
.22 450 rounds
.45 100 rounds
I just got my .45 cal Kimber Raptor II a month ago, would love to find some affordable priced.


----------



## Smitty79

Not near as much as I had this morning.


----------



## paratrooper

More than my neighbor does, but not as much as DHS, obviously. :numbchuck:


----------



## pic

Bought 10,000 rounds yesterday,


----------



## faststang90

i counted mine today. i need some more 12 gauge. im tring to get 500 rounds for all of them.
500 9mm 
500 22lr
525 20 gauge 
150 12 gauge
500 the judge

my brother in law says i need more than 500 for each. he has 5,000 for every gun he has. i told him if i need more than what i have then some bad has happen.


----------



## claimbuster

Who's counting?


----------



## beretta9mm

500 in 9mm, just ordered another 500.
200 cci mini mags, with none to be found.


----------



## berserker

*How much ammo?*



von buck said:


> A quick question for you guys with hundreds of rounds for each gun. If that defensive, practice/plinking or a mixture of both?
> 
> Andy


I think many would be surprised, maybe even shocked to know that there are many who have ben storing ammo for 30 plus years. I am talking one million plus rounds of assorted cal, from shotgun shells to 22s. Many have a vast assortment of fire arms passed down from father to son, daughter ect. The best thing about this is none of them are registered and no one knows who has them or how many. Everyone I know wabts nothing to do with any weapon after the gun registration act. Please dont give me the rhetoric about anyone who does that must have a screw loose. I myself wont admit to how many guns I might have or how much ammo. I can readily see the day when both are severely limited. I saw a documentary showing a man in the middle east churning out a rifle barrel using a foot powered lathe. Plus of course no shell is wasted but reloaded and added to the stock. IF I AM NOT TAKING LIFE, LIBERTY, OR PROPERTY...LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE!


----------



## repair

not enough


----------



## berettatoter

repair said:


> not enough


Me neither. I will never, no matter how much ammo I buy, have enough.:smt076


----------



## Philco

Regardless of how much you already have..............BUY MORE AMMO! :smt1099


----------



## faststang90

i got 2 more boxes of 525 of 22lr just because the price was not bad 34.00 each. the gun shows are selling them over 100.00 each


----------



## all357mag

More than I can carry if SHTF!


----------



## arthur007

*How Much Ammunition Do I Need to Keep on Hand?*

Hello folks, I recently asked the question on my personal Google+ profile, how much ammo you carry? It is strictly up to you. I have created one poll on it with 5 options as you given:

*Poll*: How many rounds of ammo do you have total?

1) 0 - 500 rounds
2) 501 - 1000 rounds
*3) 1001 - 5000 rounds - Got 8 +1 for (80% vote give here)* - That match with your poll..
4) 5001 - 10,000 rounds
5) 10,001 +

This is the most important question involving how much ammo to have? I am just going to share one best artice for you. this might be helpful 100%

*Article*: How Much Ammunition Do I Need to Keep on Hand? | Gun Holsters Unlimited

Find the image URL:


----------



## BigCityChief

In a word, plenty.


----------



## bubbinator

Really? with odumba and the NSA tracking every email/phone call /computer post you are going to say something here? NOT


----------



## guardrail

^^^ tinfoil hat coming up. ^^^


----------



## tony pasley

I still need 1 more case per caliber at least.


----------



## Shipwreck

With what we know about the govt monitoring everything - I no longer think answering those kinda question is wise for anyone....


----------



## Scrappy

Not enough!


----------



## ssn679

Teuthis - In the first place, why tell the world, in a public forum, what you have; guns or ammo? Do you not think that anti-gunners are monitoring such forums as these, and taking names? Mentioning a new gun that you bought is one thing. But listing one's entire forearms collection, and now the obsessive amount of ammunition one has stashed away, are not, in my opinion, wise actions. 

And how much stockpiling is based on paranoia, obsession and massive insecurity? Are we all waiting for the great shootout with terrorist invaders? Or the complete breakdown of society, as in some science fiction novel? Don't worry; I feel the urge too. But that urge, uncontrolled, is why we cannot purchase ammunition normally in the stores any more. 

That urge, unfulfilled, is also why so many myriads of people have gotten into handloading; people who do not really want to enjoy it is an experimental, and satisfying hobby; thus people who are not good or even safe at it; but who merely want to have access to more, stockpiled ammunition. That is why we have such difficulty getting powders and primers, not to mention brass. 

We should be asking, "How much is enough?"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It never fails that there seems always to be a person like this on every forum or comment board wherever you go on the Internet and the only thing to do is recognize what they represent and ignore them and not let their comments detract from the discussion taking place among the adults. Sad, so very sad.


----------



## all357mag

Not enough!


----------



## pic

Test test test


----------



## OGCJason

Kind if a mixed answer here. While I know that any credit card transactions can be monitored and I don't like it but live with it, I don't feel the need to do the online equivalent of measuring d*cks and announce to the world what I have and how much of it. Much the same reason why I don't list my degrees or my bank acct statements. 

Suffice to say I have enough to get me through about three months of target shooting and 3 days of self defense. Is it as much as I would like to have? No, but when family has their own stores and stock across 5 states, in a theoretical apocalyptic scenario, we could hole up at any one if those locations and live off the land and our own means for decades using firewood, generators, propane, water wells and hunting. Each property has a natural artesian water well by good fortune, so I just leave well enough alone. 

When I see a deal, I buy. 

When I need to practice (weekly), I do, and do not concern myself with ammo counts.


----------



## Sandibeach

Yea, I agree with you Teuthis, how naive or dent in the head can you be to give all this info *to the world?*


----------



## bushrat

About 10,000 rounds to date of various calibers. Quite a bit, but not enough. :smt023


----------



## recoilguy

Like I said before................
on me I have 1 in the tube and 9 more in the mag.
No other rounds matter to me right now.

CG


----------



## Glock Doctor

Shipwreck said:


> With what we know about the govt monitoring everything - I no longer think answering this kinda question is wise for anyone....


:smt023 YOU ARE CORRECT, SIR!

George Zimmerman has just been accused of, 'hoarding ammunition' and, 'getting ready to go to war'. Know what, 'they' found? ....... 100 rounds! Oh, yeah, I think, 'Z' had a pocket knife, too; and there's, also, irrefutable evidence that his hobby is streetfighting - Streetfighting! Oh, wait. That was Trayvon!

All of which brings up the fascinating question of, '_Exactly what is the rate-of-fire on a typical government assault rifle?_' Anybody, ....... ?

(ANSWER: About 800 rounds a minute! So, poor George Zimmerman had just enough ammunition to, 'go to war' for about 8 seconds!)


----------



## berettatoter

There is no possible way that I could ever have enough ammo.


----------



## faststang90

i just added 1400 more 22 lr


----------



## RK3369

I voted but won't be saying how much. Don't want the NSA targeting me for having too much on hand.


----------



## GCBHM

Never enough!


----------



## PatC

I shoot competitively and I reload. My quantities are measured by how much I can use NOW. A loaded shotgun with 6x3"mag OO will stop anything I have had to address, or 20 rds of .223, or 10 rds of 45ACP.


----------



## gunguy

I stock plenty year-round, of all calibers that I own, including all my handguns, rifles and shotguns. I date each box by year. Ammo i still have after a decade or so, i shoot up and replace. I know that ammo lasts pretty much forever as long as they are kept dry and room temp, but just to be safe i rotate them. I don't reload much any more these days, guess i've gotten lazy in my later years. Much easier for me to just stock up several factory boxes from the store. :smt071
----
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## PT111Pro

I tray to have 1000 rounds 9mm in stock for my carry guns. I like to shot my carry at least once a month with about 100-150 rounds minimum. Other guns need range time just for the fun of it too, 1000 rounds are very fast down the aisle. My supply depends on shipping costs.

Edit: Sorry I forgot.
I keep about 200 rounds of carry - home defense rounds (HP in 9mm 124 gr) in the house.


----------



## DirtyDog

I noticed this thread yesterday, so I checked...

I've got 1800 rounds of 9mm FMJ, 1150 of 45ACP FMJ and 800 of 380ACP FMJ. Those are the plinking rounds. We generally go to the range about once a week. I shoot a couple hundred rounds and my wife will shoot about 100.
Defensive ammo is mostly Hornady Critical Defense - 25 rounds of .380, 50 of 9mm, 80 of.45. 
There's also a 15 round mag of Black Talons in 9mm, one of the MagSafes in 9mm, and 3 of the Glaser bluetips in 9mm.


----------



## Cait43

More than some and less than others......


----------



## jeager106

Can't have enough.
8K + 5.56 mil type (PMC, L.C.)
3K .45 230 hardball
350 ZQ 7.62X51 (.308) 20 rounds at $9.99 from Wally, best deal on new factory f.m.j. found to date.
Pro'ly 12K .22 l.r.
couple hundred rifled slugs, 150 00 buck, all 12 bore.
400 6.8 spc
1200 9mm fmj
a smattering of .45 Colt, .44 mag, pro'ly 300 factory .357
enough material to load 900 .308
enough to load 700 6.8
Not nearly enough on hand but plenty of 5.56 & handgun ammo to hold off the muzzie hoards that exist only in my mind.


----------



## Tip

Some. 
Enough for last week, enough for yesterday, is it enough for tomorrow or next week?? 
Only time will tell.....


----------



## berettatoter

I never have enough. I could have 3,000 rounds of every caliber, and still not have enough. I am going to pick up another box of 9mm Makarov tomorrow though. :mrgreen:


----------



## gunguy

Its awesome to see that we are all very well stocked with home ammo, lol.
Read an article recently from Winchester about the ongoing ammo shortage. Winchester claims that the shortage isn't due to any federal ammo grab or over-taxation (although we certainly wonder about that). They say that their company, and most other American ammo manufacturers simply cannot keep up with the extreme demand for more ammo. Makes sense. More shooters = higher demand for more ammo. :smt070

----
*Member: NRA, GOA*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## muckaleewarrior

"Those that tell don't know, those that know don't tell" ~ The Mayor


----------



## Jeff_Smith

I have been thinking about how much ammo one should keep on hand in order to get past the next shortage. 2013 caught a lot of people off guard and it was difficult to go to the range if you hadn't put some ammo aside for a rainy day. I like this take on it:


----------



## hillman

Winter is reloading time. It's piling up.


----------



## faststang90

i have not counted it in some time so I may be off by a few hundred. the reason I have so many 22lr is because I have 4 22 guns

I have around 18,000 22lr
I have around 6,000 9 mm 
I have around 1500 410 for judge
I have around 2000 shot gun shells.


----------



## GETCHERGUN

I have one round and I keep it in the front pocket of my shirt.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

I buy it as I'm driving to the range to shoot... :smt083


----------



## pic

SouthSideScubaSteve said:


> I buy it as I'm driving to the range to shoot... :smt083


I usually park my vehicle, never did it while driving.
:smt033


----------



## berettatoter

Still don't have enough. Sold off my 9x18mm Mak. Ammo is getting harder to find, and I really did not shoot the gun much. Invested that money into a nice optic for my AR, and ammo, but still don't have enough. :watching:


----------



## ParkerBoy

Not enough to maintain my habit of shooting it up in the manner that I used to be accustomed to. I keep telling the wife, that she needs a second job to be able to buy me more ammo.


----------



## SamBond

Well the ammo shortage has eased up now. Heck, you can even find 22 LR sometimes.
Guess that's why this thread has been dormant for a year. 

How much ammo on hand....
Not very much loaded ammo. A few hundred rounds most of the time.
But as God as my witness, I'll never be without primers again!



Sam


----------



## Shady

I have .22LR revolver, .357mag revolver and a .44mag revolver


My .22LR ammo is approaching 3000 rounds. When I go to the indoor range, I purchase 300-400 rds. 200 to shoot and the rest for stockpile.

My .357 ammo is only around 200 rds right now however I use .38 to practice with and I have about 300 of those. 

The .44mag not so many. Most likely I have 100 rds for it. 

I have been purchasing my .22LR ammo online from a place that is as cheap as anywhere PLUS shipping is extra quick. The gun store does not offer "cheap" ammo. This is the ammo that the wife and I use to shoot at the indoor range.


----------



## stingerstingray

I have a couple of 357 mag SW. I have plenty of 38specials to last me (hopefully) a year. Also just picked up an FNS9 so i stock piled some 9mm rounds as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

